# Sales & Use Tax Illinois. Int'l Sales?



## LJVarlet (May 9, 2008)

Hi I am a screen printer in ILLINOIS and wanted some help on the following issue. In the illinois sales and use tax form it says that you should pay a certain rate for sales made WITHIN illinois. My company is based in Illinois and the site is maintained in Illinois but we ship out of state and to Canada. Are all my sales subject to the Illinois sales tax or are only the sales shipped to IL addresses? There is also a lower tax rate for out of state sales. Are international orders subject to ANY USA tax rates? 
Please don't answer unless you are sure about the subject. THanks in advance!


----------

